# How's the grass?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering how bad the sea grass has been in the area. I'm about to hit the beach for some Pompano in the next few days and am just curious! Last week I had it gathering on the line and was wondering if it has gotten worse. Thanks to anyone who has area reports! ........


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Seagrass still there (NB area)....managed to catch two pomapno and a descent size whitie...was using 4oz today but had to switch to a 5oz to stay put. Also used the rake for some fleas...found 5 big ones in 4 hrs of fishing....so i guess they are not that thick around here just yet. Good luck....don't let the weed stop ya man...go have some fun.....BTW hight tide is around 10 am. tom.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I go every chance I can get. I'm in the Grayton Beach area. Its a great place to fish, even thogh the grass needs cuttin'! Sounds like you had a good time! Thanks for the report, I'll still givem' a fight!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Not bad but it aint hydro. Kind of between Kentucky and Maui with a hint of Columbia.:letsdrinkoke


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chris, I'm good for Friday morning. Are yall still going to cape san blas,or are you going to be around here? 

I hope there isn't a ton of grass :boo


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

grass sucked yesterday down at dune allen beach:banghead



caught one bluefish


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice....jut what I didn't want to hear :boo

Oh well...I'll still be out there :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Me either! I don't think I'm gonna be able to out run it! Sounds like its going to be everywhere! If that's the case, no need to go camping, I could stay inshore and Flounder!


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna try to go monday, is the grass still bad?


----------

